# Raster vs. Vector



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, so here we are. You've come here because you've never seen the word raster, much less have any idea what it means.
I'm here because I've seen you use the word vector incorrectly.
And it bothers me.

So here we go:

Raster
Raster images are the most common. And by most common, I mean 99% of anything you see on the net will be raster. Raster images have extensions such as: .jpg, .gif, .png, .bmp, .tif, etc. Raster images are *defined* by pixels. They are simply a grid that tells the computer this pixel at this coordinate is this color. Anything you export out of Photoshop will be a raster image. Yes, even those "vector" pictures everyone posts are raster.

I'm sure at this point you must be thinking, "But Kyoji, if a "vector" picture is raster, then whats vector?!"

And so I tell you.

Vector
Vector images are the least common. And by least common, I mean 1% of anything you see on the net will be vector. Vector images have extensions such as: .eps, .ai, .swf, etc. Vector images are *defined* by a mathematical formula. They are simply a shape that is defined by an equation on a coordinate plane. Anything you export out of Illustrator or Flash (with a few exceptions) will be vector. Since a vector image is defined by a formula, the image can be enlarged or shrunk to _ad infinitum_ and never lose quality. Next time you watch a Flash movie on Newgrounds (because I know you watch movies on Newgrounds) right click on it and select "Zoom in". You'll notice the curves and edges of objects never get jaggy. Cool, yea?

It's important to note that even if an image was made in Illustrator for example, if you are looking at it through a webbrowser, 99.999999% of the time it will be raster. So don't call it vector. Or I'll yell at you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Now for my bone of contention. Since you now know the difference, please, PLEASE do not comment on a raster image and say "I like your vector " or "Your vector  is so cool!" Vector is NOT a style, nor adjective. For the love of design, do not use it as such.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, you have a .swf in your sig. Nice vector. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway... when someone creates something in flash, then exports it as an image (.png), we say "Nice Vector", you=angry? How exactly should we call the vector like looking shapes that are not really vectors then...?


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

Vector image I beleive is the proper term.


----------



## phoood (Feb 18, 2007)

It's funny how I was wondering about this.
About vectors.

I was thinking, "This is awesome".

But for some reason.... diviantart has a "vector" category.
So if you truly want the world to recognize the difference, give them a heads up.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> It's funny how I was wondering about this.
> About vectors.
> 
> I was thinking, "This is awesome".
> ...


Well, their section is somewhat justified. When I used to be a DA head (about 3 years ago, lol) the vector section was for vector based images. So it was (and hopefully still is) appropriately named. 

Well that and they wouldn't ever listen to me even if it was wrong


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 19, 2007)

Even if the image is shown as a jpg or other raster format, as long as it was made in a vector program, I still call it vector. Stationary (as in not moving) vector is great for printing, NOT for showing off on the internet.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 19, 2007)

So how are you Kyoji, with the term "vector art"?

I've always considered something made with vector manipulating tools (Sculpt3d, Illustrator, pen tool in Photoshop) to be vector art. It never occurred to me that it's outputted form would change it, except that it would be a bitmap image of vector art.

Even if you see the Mona Lisa on TV,  the Mona Lisa itself remains a painting... so you say "hey! I know that painting, it's The Mona Lisa" not "hey! I know that rasterized image, that's the rasterized version of the painting The Mona Lisa!" You just kinda know it's a painting, even if you can't see the brushstrokes, and you call it a painting even though it's really a stream of electrons squirting through a vacuum tube.

Hell, even when you're looking at a real painting, you're seeing light reflected off of it. "I'm really enjoying the light refelected off of that paint over there.."

Just like you see something obviously done in Illustrator, and you say, "hey, nice vector art!" or "Nice vector!" of whatever you damn kids say these days.

I'm not just trying to be contrary. Maybe I'm missing _your_ point, idunno. Somebody straighten me out for gods sake..


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 19, 2007)

There are many people that use the word vector to indicate a style. I've seen countless examples where someone shows an image that was obviously made in Photoshop, but since it was just simple shapes, people exclaimed "Nice vector!" when it was in no way shape or form a peice of vector art. 

Yes, things made in a vector based program are vector art. But things not made in a vector program are not vector art. I guess I sort of missed that in my original post.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, cool, thanks for clearing that up.
Sorry to belabor the living hell out of my point.. ahh, you know how I am by now.


----------

